# Turbo 1993 NX2000



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Some of you may remember my black turbo classic, anyway, got rid of that car, got an NX, and did a DET swap, and put all the turbo stuff back on. Here's some pics


















































































Here's all my go fast goodies:

Avenir SR20DET Motor 
Bluebird manifold (swain coated) 
T25 turbo with upgraded internals (swain coated) 
370cc Injectors 
JWT 4 Bar ECU 
JWT S3 Cams 
3" exhaust with Apex'i Dunk muffler
GReddy Type S BOV 
Nismo Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Turbo XS Dual Stage Boost Controller 
Unorthodox Racing Pullies 
Stillen Intake 
Bored MAF Sensor 
JGY Customs Downpipe 
ACT Xtreme PP 
ACT Street Disc 
NPR Intercooler 
Walbro 255lph fuel pump 

:waving:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Serban - you got rid of the SE-R?! Why oh why? That car was gorgeous.

Although, the egg is damn cool, and yours rules  !


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nicely done, squeeky clean....any time slips?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Samo, to make a long story short, SE-R started making a bad noise, heavy sounding pounding noise. Started taking stuff apart, found out the flywheel came loose off the crank. I had thought the bolt holes in the crank were all stripped out, and I didnt want to deal with that car anymore. Got the NX, then found out I had automatic flywheel bolts in the SE-R motor...after I already pulled it out. 

I sold the shell to a friend, and now it has a UK 10:1 motor in there, pretty quick all motor. 

My420, I have not taken it to the track yet, I just finished putting it together a few days ago, I'll give it some time before I take it to the track. I'll get some dyno numbers out of it soon though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad to hear the SE-R is still alive and kicking, even if it's not in your hands. That car was one of my biggest inspirations for my former project.

But your NX is definately sweet. Those little buggers are cool, especially with boooooooooooooost!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

samo said:


> That car was one of my biggest inspirations for my former project.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## mercuryfox2 (Dec 22, 2003)

I really liked the Classic. I love this car. Even with the Ebay exhuast! :thumbup: lol


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

As samo said, the egg is lookin good Serban. Sorry to see the SE-R go but this NX should keep you busy for some time. ::applause::


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Clean, and tasteful i love it. 
:idhitit: 
Planning on turboing my NX. but ive heard to put a front mount intercooler you have to do some frame work to get it to fit. True or false, and what kind of intercooler is that? Any answer would be great.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Clean, and tasteful i love it.
> :idhitit:
> Planning on turboing my NX. but ive heard to put a front mount intercooler you have to do some frame work to get it to fit. True or false, and what kind of intercooler is that? Any answer would be great.


Depending what kind of intercooler you use, you will have to cut up the front bumper support. Right now I removed mine until I cut it to fit over the intercooler. I'm using a small NPR IC (from the Isuzu NPR trucks)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Serban,

You running a resonator?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> Serban,
> 
> You running a resonator?


Nope, straight 3" from the downpipe to the muffler.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> Nope, straight 3" from the downpipe to the muffler.




damn that must be loud... and its a hatch


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh... just curious.. how much psi are you running?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Awesome Serban, looks great! I keep up with the SE-R Mailing list folk/SR20DE Forum peoples and your egg is very clean. I was also wondering what psi you have that running as well. And how does that 4 bar run with your ride?


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Car loosk good Serban. I think he is running 11 psi of boost at the moment. I have had the pleasure of ridding in the Egg and I must say it runs very well.

As for the 4 bar it runs very very damn well. Can't go wrong.

As for not having a resonator it does not. It sounds very mean.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hmm..good deal. I went with a 3 bar program, and I'm running 370cc injectors, T25. I wish I could drive my car with both to tell the difference before it gets installed...


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

Very clean NX serb.


----------

